# Chik Fila Delivery



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Chik Fila has their own delivery now. While waiting to pick up a big order, the manager came up to me and asked me if I wanted to drive for them.  Nice day to have my catering bag with me. Min wage but he said the tips were really good. I think I might try it out. I can’t stay there all day but he said I could just come in for lunch and dinner.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> Chik Fila has their own delivery now. While waiting to pick up a big order, the manager came up to me and asked me if I wanted to drive for them. Nice day to have my catering bag with me. Min wage but he said the tips were really good. I think I might try it out. I can't stay there all day but he said I could just come in for lunch and dinner.


Your car or theirs? What is the mileage reimbursement if yours?


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Your car or theirs? What is the mileage reimbursement if yours?


I just assumed it was my own car but but maybe they supply one. Is mileage reimbursement standard for drivers? I've only driven for the delivery apps. He said they'll call me so I'm def going to ask


----------



## DeadHeadDriver (Feb 7, 2020)

I'd inquire about scope of your job duties & side-work. 
Make sure your Not the new fresh-potato prep person in-between deliveries.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

The nearest Chik-Fil-A to me never has less than a dozen cars in the drive-thru. It's a good sign that they're finding ways to cut-out the "technology" middle-men. The companies that dump UberGrubDash the fastest will come out waaaaaay ahead in the long run.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

DeadHeadDriver said:


> I'd inquire about scope of your job duties & side-work.
> Make sure your Not the new fresh-potato prep person in-between deliveries.


Lol yea Im only doing it if Im strictly a driver. Not trying to peel potatoes in the back

Ive had pizza and chinese places ask me to drive but none of them interested me. Chik Fila is prob the only place I would consider driving for, maybe Chipotle. Seems like they get non stop orders and the food is good, which often leads to good tips.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> The nearest Chik-Fil-A to me never has less than a dozen cars in the drive-thru. It's a good sign that they're finding ways to cut-out the "technology" middle-men. The companies that dump UberGrubDash the fastest will come out waaaaaay ahead in the long run.
> 
> View attachment 451746


I'm really surprised at how popular this place is. I mean, it's just fast food. But people seem to love this place.

Apparently so much so that I've read the franchisees at McDonald's wants them to create a chicken sandwich to compete with Chick-fil-As.

I've always been more of a Wendy's spicy chicken kinda guy. But I did try out Chick-fil-A out of curiosity.

Although I consider Wendy's spicier, the lettuce at Chick-fil-A is obviously higher quality. Think they use romaine anyways.

Maybe Wendy's needs to pay attention to those guys as well.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

DeadHeadDriver said:


> Make sure your Not the new fresh-potato prep person in-between deliveries





uberboy1212 said:


> Not trying to peel potatoes in the back


Fyi - Chik-fil-A waffle fries arrive at their outlets frozen and pre-cut so there is no processing at the restaurant except deep frying in canola oil and salting.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

OLDSCHOOLPARAD said:


> I'm really surprised at how popular this place is. I mean, it's just fast food. But people seem to love this place.
> 
> Apparently so much so that I've read the franchisees at McDonald's wants them to create a chicken sandwich to compete with Chick-fil-As.
> 
> ...


I feel exactly the same way. I've been to Chik-Fil-A a few times, but didn't really think it was any better than Wendy's. The waffle fries are cool, but not anything I'm going to wait in a long line for.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> Lol yea Im only doing it if Im strictly a driver. Not trying to peel potatoes in the back


The odds of only being a driver are slim. They aren't going to pay a person to just stand in a corner when you don't have a delivery. Expect to work the register, run food in the store, clean the bathrooms, whatever........ make sure you have "My Pleasure" in your vocabulary. My daughter just started working Jimmy John's driving part time, she works the register in between deliveries and other tasks. Probably have to wear a uniform also.

Most delivery jobs will pay you some type of $$ for each delivery. They are all different, but Domino's for example depending on the store I worked it was like $2 for a delivery, and if you had multiple orders stacked it was like $1 for each one after that 1st (figures aren't exact but that's the gist). Delivery areas differ by stores. The last Domino's I worked for I ensured it was a small delivery area. The farthest was under 5 miles. It was also one of the busiest stores in the region. Small Area + Busiest = good money for me!

Base Pay In Store vs Base Pay On Delivery --- This could differ, depending on state and company. While on delivery they can pay you less than minimal wage as you are considered "wait staff" (sure there is a better term for this). Last Domino's while in the store I would make min wage, $7.50/hr right? But on delivery pay was like $6.00 (forget exact amount but was around $6, maybe $6.25). I always calc out my hourly around $6.50. HOWEVER, that all said, soon as you clock in until you clock out you are making $$$. If you do min 2-4 runs per hour, with your delivery fee I would pull $10-12/hr + tips. Even a slow/bad night I would make at least $12/hr. And that was a lot standing around because it was slow. Slow doing Uber/Lyft/Eats/DD, you make $0 if no one in your car/delivery. Most nights I would pull $20/hr, and Friday $30+/hr and depending on tips of course could be higher.

Pizza (domino's, Papa John's, etc), you are folding boxes, helping customers in the lobby (orders, giving them their food, etc), washing dishes, sweeping the floor, working cut table, etc etc.

You aren't going to cherry pick what you want. Most places it's first in first out. First driver in, takes the first order out. Snaking runs so you get a known tipper (going out of order/jumping queue) is a very good way to get in a fight with your fellow drivers. I've seen fist fights break out over snaking orders. You are part of a team, it's not just about you. Same thing if it's a repeat customer that doesn't tip. You are next up you are the one getting screwed. Can't just say "He doesn't tip I'm not taking that". No 1 Star to unmatch you with that person.

Chick-Fil-A ALWAYS busy! I would think this might be a very good place to deliver for.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

OLDSCHOOLPARAD said:


> I'm really surprised at how popular this place is. I mean, it's just fast food. But people seem to love this place.
> 
> Apparently so much so that I've read the franchisees at McDonald's wants them to create a chicken sandwich to compete with Chick-fil-As.
> 
> ...


I've always loved Wendys spicy chicken too but I have to admit I prefer Chik Fila's and even Popeyes. They all make a great sandwich though


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> Fyi - Chik-fil-A waffle fries arrive at their outlets frozen and pre-cut so there is no processing at the restaurant except deep frying in canola oil and salting.


Drivers will be expected to press oil from canola plants when deliveries are slow.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> Fyi - Chik-fil-A waffle fries arrive at their outlets frozen and pre-cut so there is no processing at the restaurant except deep frying in canola oil and salting.


What do you like better? Chick-fil-A or PDQ/tenders? I have one right up the street for me, it's probably 1 million times better than Chick-fil-A.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Solid 5 said:


> What do you like better? Chick-fil-A or PDQ/tenders? I have one right up the street for me, it's probably 1 million times better than Chick-fil-A.


I don't even like Chik-fil-A but my wife is a cult member. Just one of many minor differences that become magnified after 17 years of marriage and a month of quarantine.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Solid 5 said:


> What do you like better? Chick-fil-A or PDQ/tenders? I have one right up the street for me, it's probably 1 million times better than Chick-fil-A.


Is PDQ considered fast food? I never heard of it since there's none in my area. There's def places with better chicken around here but no fast food place can touch chik fila's strips around here


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> I just assumed it was my own car but but maybe they supply one. Is mileage reimbursement standard for drivers? I've only driven for the delivery apps. He said they'll call me so I'm def going to ask


Around my market most delivery direct for restaurants are cash under the table EXCEPT for the chains of course where they can't do that. Several years ago I delivered 3 hours a night for a Chinese place. Since it was cash under the table I got no mileage reimbursement. For the 3 hour shift I got $30 plus tips. Usually amounted to about $75 a night for 3 hours. All cash though, loved that part of it.

Most chains make the drivers do work if they have no deliveries. Got to always "look busy" or you'll be shoveling out the grease trap! LOL


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

I think chic just has combination of things going for them... they kinda have separate as a better option from fast food. In terms of perks and treatment of workers.The only place I decline to pick up food is chic! The lines are too long


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> Is PDQ considered fast food? I never heard of it since there's none in my area. There's def places with better chicken around here but no fast food place can touch chik fila's strips around here


PDQ would be considered fast food I guess, the only critique I have is I enjoy Chick-fil-A's soups, other than that there isn't one thing that Chick-fil-A does better than PDQ


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Around my market most delivery direct for restaurants are cash under the table EXCEPT for the chains of course where they can't do that. Several years ago I delivered 3 hours a night for a Chinese place. Since it was cash under the table I got no mileage reimbursement. For the 3 hour shift I got $30 plus tips. Usually amounted to about $75 a night for 3 hours. All cash though, loved that part of it.
> 
> Most chains make the drivers do work if they have no deliveries. Got to always "look busy" or you'll be shoveling out the grease trap! LOL


Yea it's looking more and more like I won't be driving for them. There's just no way I'm doing anything other than drive. I'm not good at kissing ass and being overly friendly which seems to be required to work there



Solid 5 said:


> PDQ would be considered fast food I guess, the only critique I have is I enjoy Chick-fil-A's soups, other than that there isn't one thing that Chick-fil-A does better than PDQ


Damn sounds good I'm def trying it whenever I get the chance

I just c


Don'tchasethesurge said:


> I think chic just has combination of things going for them... they kinda have separate as a better option from fast food. In terms of perks and treatment of workers.The only place I decline to pick up food is chic! The lines are too long


I just consider them fast food based on prices. They're def a cut above though like high end fast food


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

OLDSCHOOLPARAD said:


> I'm really surprised at how popular this place is. I mean, it's just fast food. But people seem to love this place.


Exactly. Chik-fil-A is extremely average. 
Plus it's not even open on Sundays because God said they'll go to hell if they're open.

It's like the chicken version of In-n-Out burger. Hype over quality.
If I want good fast food chicken, I go to Raising Cane's.


----------



## Capitalism (Sep 12, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Your car or theirs? What is the mileage reimbursement if yours?


Its your car.
They give u 1$ per delivery
Its like 12 minutes radius ..


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> God said they'll go to hell if they're open.


Haha! &#128121;


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

uberboy1212 said:


> Yea it's looking more and more like I won't be driving for them. There's just no way I'm doing anything other than drive. I'm not good at kissing ass and being overly friendly which seems to be required to work there


That's why I'd never consider it. I can't stand how fake-nice they are at CFA.

The ones here are always crazy busy with long lines backed up. All squeaky clean white college kids working there, loads of boomers dining with grandkids. The food is not that great, waffle fries are always soggy. I would never believe people actually like the food that much, it's more of a social club for people of a certain religious and political affiliation.

They cook everything in peanut oil. Anyone with a peanut allergy probably shouldn't work there. Last time I tried to eat CFA my whole face and neck swelled up. Working there and being exposed to the peanut oil that much might put me in the ER.


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

goobered said:


> That's why I'd never consider it. I can't stand how fake-nice they are at CFA.
> 
> The ones here are always crazy busy with long lines backed up. All squeaky clean white college kids working there, loads of boomers dining with grandkids. The food is not that great, waffle fries are always soggy. I would never believe people actually like the food that much, it's more of a social club for people of a certain religious and political affiliation.
> 
> They cook everything in peanut oil. Anyone with a peanut allergy probably shouldn't work there. Last time I tried to eat CFA my whole face and neck swelled up. Working there and being exposed to the peanut oil that much might put me in the ER.


Its actually the MSG that makes the food so addictive. No other fast food restaurant uses MSG except chick fillet

When i did postmates i would eat chick fillet 3 times a day For free of course (thanks postmates!)


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I've seen they're managers loading HUGE orders in the backs of their cars so I'm assuming tips would be substantial. I would definitely see what the job entails before squashing the idea. You'll prolly get all the food you want as well. 
Also during these troubled times we are in, they're trying to keep their employees employed so I doubt you would be expected to do busy work outside of delivering. Just my opinion.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Teksaz said:


> I've seen they're managers loading HUGE orders in the backs of their cars so I'm assuming tips would be substantial. I would definitely see what the job entails before squashing the idea. You'll prolly get all the food you want as well.
> Also during these troubled times we are in, they're trying to keep their employees employed so I doubt you would be expected to do busy work outside of delivering. Just my opinion.


Yea I'm def going to ask some questions if they call me before I decide. I'm only available as a full time driver

I can play the whole customer service game for the right amount of money. There's just no way they will offer me enough though


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

W2 employee job vs. app job? Uber losing billions. Chick-Fil-A making billions. Maybe you will still have a job when Uber goes under.


----------



## Deadmiler69 (Jan 11, 2020)

June132017 said:


> W2 employee job vs. app job? Uber losing billions. Chick-Fil-A making billions. Maybe you will still have a job when Uber goes under.


Uber was just awarded an $810B contract from the government. They also are building a $250M headquarters that essentially surrounds the new Chase Center in DT SF.

What makes you think they are going under?


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

uberboy1212 said:


> I just assumed it was my own car but but maybe they supply one. Is mileage reimbursement standard for drivers? I've only driven for the delivery apps. He said they'll call me so I'm def going to ask


From what I read on the Uber and Lyft DMV on FB, you drive your own car. And they pay a minimum for the mileage. Don't quote me on that. I just read it. Don't know if it's true or not.



June132017 said:


> W2 employee job vs. app job? Uber losing billions. Chick-Fil-A making billions. Maybe you will still have a job when Uber goes under.


Uber is getting 850 million$ from the government.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Ok so I’m going to try it out. They called me and said I can just strictly deliver orders. I told them up front that the main reason I do delivery is because I can do it around my schedule. I live just over a mile from here and it seems like they’re non stop busy. I’m going to try mon-fri 11-2 for now and see how it goes


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Tip of the day:

Cancel all Chic Fila orders. The lines and wait times are super long.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> Fyi - Chik-fil-A waffle fries arrive at their outlets frozen and pre-cut so there is no processing at the restaurant except deep frying in canola oil and salting.


Good news. I was thinking about carpel tunnel trying to hand carve all those waffles on site


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

i had one place try to offer me 25 bucks for 3 hours. I just laughed and walk away. He thought it was a good deal. I didn't. I would of been in it for 100. haha...


----------

